# Befestigung der Hutschiene



## S7_Mich (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Wie muß die Hutschiene in einem Schaltschrank auf der Montageplatte nach DIN VDE richtig befestigt werden. Auf der Hutschiene befinden sich einige Reihenklemmen incl. PE-Klemme, an denen z. B. Motore angeschlossen sind. Somit muß doch sichergestellt sein, das die Hutschiene sicher auf der Montageplatte befestigt wird. Ich glaube nicht, das hier dann z. B. Nieten erlaubt sind, eher eine Schraubverbindung. Ich muß dazu sagen, das der PE praktisch über die Montageplatte, die geerdet ist, auf die Hutschiene kommt, und von dort aus über die PE Klemme an den Motor.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## INST (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

in der EN60204-1 (VDE0113) steht unter 8.2.3 Durchgehende Verbindung des SL:
"Verbindungspunkte müssen so ausgelegt sein, dass ihre Strombelastbarkeit nicht durch mechanische und elektrochemische Einflüsse beeinträchtigt ist.

So gesehen ist eine normale Schraubeverbindung nicht zulässig. Es muss also ein richtiger SL - Anschluss der Montageschiene nach VDE sein. *vde*

Wir haben im Schaltschrank eine Kupferschiene von RITTAL mit 16mm² - Anschluss als zentrale SL-Sammelschiene. Dort schließen wir die SL mit M6 - Schrauben mit Federring und U-Scheibe an.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Fritze (20 Juni 2008)

HAllo,
ich habe auch schon Schaltanlagen gesehen wo von jeder Hutschiene, die für Reihenklemmen verwendet wurde, separat über eine PE-Klemme, mit entsprechenden Leitungsquerschnitt, mit der PE-Schiene verbunden wurde.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## HBL (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Die Hutschiene mit Nieten auf die Montageplatte montiert, gilt als genügend leitende Verbindung. Im Zweifelsfalle kann eine PE-Messung nach der Norm EN 60204-1 durchgeführt werden. 

Mit dieser Montageanordnung werden am wenigsten EMV-Störimpulse übertragen.

Ich habe im Moment die Norm EN 60439-1 "Typgeprüfte oder partiell typgeprüfte Schaltanlagen" nicht zur Hand. Vielleicht findet man da noch Angaben zu obiger Fragestellung.

Bezüglich EMV ist eine Stern-Erdung wie vorgängig beschrieben, die schlechteste Lösung.

Die freien Schutzleiterenden sollten so kurz wie möglich sein. In der Praxis hat sich eine max. Länge von 3cm. bewährt. Längere Drahtenden funktionieren z.T bereits wieder als Antennen.

Bei der Montage von Kanälen muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die Befestigungsmitttel im Kanal möglichst flach sind (Beschädigung oder Durchscheuern der Isolation). Diese Forderung erfüllen Schrauben mit ihren vorstehenden Köpfen nicht!!


Gruss und Schönes Wochenende

Hans


----------



## S7_Mich (20 Juni 2008)

Bei uns war der Tüv mal zur Kontrolle der Schaltschränke. Er hat mir erzählt, das es eigentlich nicht gestattet ist, Hutschienen mit Nieten zu befestigen, wenn man an den Reihenklemmen dann auch Schutzleiter anschließt.

Kabelkanäle dürfte man auch nur mit Plastiknieten befestigen.

Was soll ich nun glauben?

Gruß


----------



## HBL (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo Mich

Ich habe noch keine Vorschrift oder Normentext gefunden, in dem ein Verbot zur Verwendung von Nieten zur Befestigung von Schienen enthalten ist. Woher der TÜV diese Aussage hat ist mir nicht klar.

Wenn nun relativ grosse Querschnitte an den Klemmen angeschlossen werden, kann es sein, dass die mech. Haltbarkeit nicht so toll ist. Das ist aber jedem Schrankbauer überlassen.

Als Nietmaterial empfehle ich Blindnieten mit grossen Köpfen.

Gruss


Hans


----------



## MSB (20 Juni 2008)

@S7-Mich

Meines Wissens sind beide behauptungen falsch.

Wir jedenfalls erden jede Hutschiene mit Erdungsklemmen irgendwo zentral von der Einspeisehutschiene bzw. PE-Schiene.
Also könnte die Hutschiene theoretisch auch lose hängen, und die Schutzfunktion wäre immer noch nicht beeinträchtigt.
Abgesehen davon halten Hutschienen mit Nieten wenigstens so gut wie mit Schrauben,
richtige Auswahl der Nieten vorausgesetzt.

Auch für Kabelkanäle dürften meines Wissen Metallschrauben/Nieten verwendet werden,
vorausgesetzt es werden Kunststoffkragenscheiben verwendet, sodass keine Drähte auf
den Schrauben/Nietköpfen aufliegen können.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## S7_Mich (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

alles ganz schön verwirrend, wir haben jetzt Schrauben mit Zahnscheibe verwendet. Wird schon passen, denk ich mal!

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Gruß
Mich


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2008)

HBL schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Die Hutschiene mit Nieten auf die Montageplatte montiert, gilt als genügend leitende Verbindung. Im Zweifelsfalle kann eine PE-Messung nach der Norm EN 60204-1 durchgeführt werden.


 
also bei uns wird auch alles vernietet. (kanäle und schienen - fus werden noch geschraubt  )

aber wir ahben den pe auch noch auf alle schienen über eine eigenene pe klemme (immer rechtsbündig) gezogen.

ist das wirklich unnötig?
steht den irgendwo das nieten zulässig sind bzw. was zulässig ist?


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2008)

nochmal hoch damit, das würde mich jetzt schon interessieren...


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an die entsprechende Normenfundstelle erinnern (hab sie aber mal gewusst), aber Verdrahtungskanäle dürfen keine metallischen Teile enthalten, da die Einzeladern entgegen einer Mehraderleitung nicht als schutzisoliert gelten. Ich verwende daher für die Montage von Kanälen im Schaltschrank immer Kunststoff-Spreiznieten bzw. Kunststoffschrauben bei großen Kanälen.
Hutschienen werden bei mir auch vernietet, jedoch erhalten Klemmenschienen immer eine Verbindung zur zentralen PE-Schiene.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## HBL (4 Juli 2008)

Hallo Tobi

Mit den Befestigungen von Kanälen hast Du recht.

Eine separate PE-Verbindung von einer Hutschiene zum zentralen Erdungspunkt ist jedoch nicht nötig. Die elektrische Leitfähigkeit ist immer mehr als genügend und der Erdwiderstand ist immer unter der Forderung der Norm EN 60204-1.

Mit einer solchen Sternpunkt-Erdung schaffst Du Dir jedoch, durch die Antennenwirkung der Erdleiter, unnötige EMV-Probleme.

Erdungsverbindungen sollten aus diesem Grunde immer möglichst kurz sein, wie die Praxis gezeigt hat, max. 3cm.

Gruss


Hans


----------



## Herrminator (6 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns im Maschinenbau würde die Kabelkanäle mit den gleichen Nieten wie die Hutschienen befestigt. Jede Hutschiene würde dann noch mit dem zentralen Erdungsverteiler  verbunden. In die Montageplatten an den Wänden und dem Boden wurde ein Gewinde geschnitten und der PE mit Schraube, Unterlagsscheibe, Kabelschuh, Unterlagsscheibe und Zahnring verschraubt. 
Beim durchführen der VDE Prüfung des Schutzleiters ist nie ein Problem aufgetreten. 

Wir haben schon öfters mit dem Französischen TÜV Probleme gehabt,  die sind um einiges genauer als der  Deutsche,  aber da war die Befestigen der Kanäle oder PE Anschluss der Montageplatten nie ein Problem. 

Auch wurden von den Deutschen Großkunden jede Maschine sehr genau  von Sachverständigen geprüft, auch hier kam es nie zu Beanstandungen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juli 2008)

> Bei der Montage von Kanälen muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die Befestigungsmitttel im Kanal möglichst flach sind (Beschädigung oder Durchscheuern der Isolation). Diese Forderung erfüllen Schrauben mit ihren vorstehenden Köpfen nicht!!


Also bei Linsenkopfschrauben stehen die Köpfe nicht (viel) weiter vor als bei Nieten


----------



## Herrminator (7 Juli 2008)

Ja das Stimmt. Unsere Nieten waren so ca 8mm im Durchmesser und 2 mm Hoch.


----------



## demei (2 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich grab den thread nochmal aus.

Aus den Beiträgen entnehme ich:
Hutschienen genietet mit 8mm Nieten.
Verdrahtungskanal mit Kunststoffschrauben befestigt.

Welche Art von Kunststoffschraiben haben sich bewährt und wo kann man die beziehen?

--
Dirk


----------



## Hesse (2 September 2016)

Wir nieten den Verdrahtungskanal
http://obo.de/article/display/de-de/spreizniet-ksn-1-4.html

  Hutschiene bekommen 5mm Metallnieten mit großem Kopf

https://shop.recanorm.de/Multiniet-...id/de/DE/EUR/?VisibleSearchTerm=+0915+248+055


  und wenn Pe Klemmen draufkommen zusätzlich eine Verbindung zum PE


----------



## Crack123 (9 September 2016)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich nicht Negativ äußern hier aber diese Kunststoffnieten-Geschichte in den Kabelkanälen führt bei uns Regelmäßig zu Wutanfällen, 
Anlagen die länger als 10-15 Jahre stehen wo man mal so einen Kanal öffnen muss aus Diversen Gründen um dann zu merken das diese sogenannten Kunststoffnieten abgerissen / gebrochen sind dank Alterung 

Kommt auch öfters vor das die Schrankbauer Kanäle nur Kleben...das hält genau bis nach der IBN 

Wir Schrauben im Prinzip Hutschienen / Kabelkanäle mit Metallschrauben fest, gab noch nie irgend ein Problem damit, und ist auch leichter entfernbar als Nieten


----------



## hruendel (10 Mai 2019)

demei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich grab den thread nochmal aus.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar spät, wenn man aber auf solche Treads stößt ist es irreführend, deswegen Kommentar.

Elektrische Verbindung ist eine metallische Verbindung die ohne Werkzeuge nicht getrennt werden kann. Übergangswiderstand muss VDE Entsprechen. Zur Not nachmessen. Auf jeder Hutschiene gehört eine PE-Klemme. Denn wenn eine nicht zu der Baugruppe gehörende Verbindubg getrennt ist darf die Schutzfunktion nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Zudem PE-Verbindung muss definierten Querschnitt aufweisen. Wenn man über die Grundplatte alles erdet kann beim Lösen einer Leitung an einer benachbarten Klemmreihe die Schtzfunktion beeinträchtigt werden. Die Zuordnung muss eindeutig sein. Genietete Verbindung mag zwar gut sein, hängt von dem Einzelfall ab. Der Übergang kann verschmutzt bzw. beschichtet sein und ist somit nicht genormt. Bei Frontplatten mit  Metalverbundplatten (Alukobond) klebt man gern mit 2K-Kleber.  Man nimmt Zahnscheiben usw. Im Endeffekt der Errichter trägt die Verantwortung, muss die Anlage nach VDE durchmessen. Erdungswiderstand und co, Strombelastbarkeit muss bedacht werden. Sammelerdungsschiene mit PE-Leiter zu Erdungsklemmen an den Klemleisten ist die richtige Lösung.

Kunststoffschrauben im Kabelkanal?!

Es wäre neu Kabelkanal als genormte Isolation zu bezeichnen. Zumindest der Verdrahtungskanal hat keine Funktion die Isolation sicherzustellen. Sonst könnte man die nagten Adern drin verlegen. Dafür aber die mechanische Festigkeit muss so geschaffen sein, dass ohne Werkzeug der Kanal nicht ablösbar ist. Ob die Kunststoffschrauben das können ist fraglich und hängt von Einzelfall ab. Eine Verdrahtungsader muss aber eine VDE genormte Isolation aufweisen. Was die Befestigung des Kanals nicht darf - die Aderisolation beschädigen. Deswegen Ausführung ohne scharfe Kanten an denen die Adern beim Ziehen aufgeschlitzt werden können. Es spricht nichts dagegen in Verdrahtungskanal Schrauben oder Nieten zu verwenden.


----------

